

Realistic Google+ Simulator - GotAnyMegadeth
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/google-plus-simulator/

======
ChikkaChiChi
Google+ is defining a niche that's actually pretty cool. The communities that
exist there (which you can post on much simpler than Twitter or Facebook) are
fairly vibrant and way more engaging.

I'll admit that it somewhat sucks for personal social networking, but it's
found a purpose in my life.

~~~
snugglysoft
Have to agree with you. I'm a member of lots of active communities, and my
"Scientists" circle has over 1000 people in it, which makes for fantastically
interesting reading. It is not at all the ghost town that it is sometimes made
out to be, but that being said, very few of my friends are actually on it.

------
wambotron
This has not been my experience with g+ at all. I went over this a bit in
another thread, but I think it works great for keeping up with communities,
almost as a mashup of reddit/twitter with less of the trolling/spam.

~~~
ld00d
G+ is troll central from my experience. Just read the comments on any news
story that's Apple related.

Reddit is doing this right. Wanna be a troll? Get ready to be down-voted to
the abyss.

~~~
fragmede
Reddit has _horrible_ groupthink though.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
My mirth was audible.

------
Fargren
That made my Firefox crash.

------
markyc
place your bets, how long until google face the music and admit plus went the
way of wave?

